# Proper Grammer :D



## Reaver (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw this on Facebook and I had to post it here, _*irregardless *_of what people think.





​


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jan 14, 2014)

That is exactly how my mother in law speaks.

Nice lady, but it drives my nuts!


----------



## Reaver (Jan 14, 2014)

I hear you. I know far too many people who talk this way.  I hate when people say irregardless and probly.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 15, 2014)

I see nothing wrong here...


----------



## TheCatandTheBat (Jan 16, 2014)

That hurt my brain. I agree about the "irregardless" thing, by the way. It is nonsensical.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 16, 2014)

*Oh "My"*



T.Allen.Smith said:


> Nice lady, but it drives my nuts!


Ouch!


I'll never complain about my mother-in-law again.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy crap! I didn't even catch that! There's one for the archive.


----------



## HUnewearl Shiro (Jan 21, 2014)

One of my work colleagues is awful for things like this. She actually uses opposed in place of supposed. It's painful, but sadly calling her on it would probably lead to problems at work, so I have to just seethe quietly.


----------

